# Granny Smith Apples



## debbie24 (Aug 22, 2007)

So i told DH to get Golden Delicious and he got Granny Smith, only 3 so not too bad.  They are nice size though.  Anyway whats your fav thing to do with granny smith apples?  Any recipes would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 22, 2007)

dipping them into caramel or even whipped cream is simply delish.  caremel and cream....theres an idea!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 22, 2007)

I think they are good for making baked apples with cinnamon, brown sugar, butter and currants.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2007)

Chop them and saute with butter, cinnamon, nutmeg and brown sugar.  Makes a great topping for waffles.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 22, 2007)

Yum.  I have one every morning with my breakfast.  I just wash it and...eat it.  Some of the ones I've had recently have been so juicy that they've dripped off my chin.  Love Granny Smith apples.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 22, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Yum.  I have one every morning with my breakfast.  I just wash it and...eat it.  Some of the ones I've had recently have been so juicy that they've dripped off my chin.  Love Granny Smith apples.



AMEN SISTAH!!!!

If you get a small wheel or wedge of brie, top it with brown sugar and chopped walnuts; either bake in oven or nuke, no matter, once warmed and runny scoop it up on top of a wedge of granny smith apple or a baguette.  Triple cream/creme brie would be the best but it's not mandatory.

They also make one heck of an apple crisp.  Thanks to Alix I can bake! 

This obviously is for more than 3 apples but you can alter to fit any amount.

Pile apples high in 9 x 9 pan because they will “bake down”.

Peel, core and dice some apples. Do about 2 medium sized apples per person you want to serve. Toss about 1 cup of the dry ingredients in with the diced apples. I like to do granny smiths. 

1 cup brown sugar
1 cup quick oats
2/3 cup flour

Mix these together. Toss some of it with the apples (add cinnamon here), then add 1/2 cup or more of butter to the sugar/oats/flour and blend till mixed well. Use hands or pastry blender for best effect. 

Then to the rest of the dry stuff add 1/2 to 2/3 cup butter and work it with your hands till it’s crumbly. Dump it on top of the apples and toss it in the oven to bake for about an hour at 350.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 22, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> AMEN SISTAH!!!!
> 
> If you get a small wheel or wedge of brie, top it with brown sugar and chopped walnuts; either bake in oven or nuke, no matter, once warmed and runny scoop it up on top of a wedge of granny smith apple or a baguette.  Triple cream/creme brie would be the best but it's not mandatory.




Oh, crap, Vicky.  Now I have to go back (30 miles one way) to buy some brie.  I always have brown sugar and walnuts.  And, poo, Buck and I ate the last of our homemade baguette last night.  You are evil.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 23, 2007)

I love using Granny Smiths in salads (mini-salads paired with a protein) and in relishes. They pair well with pork, scallops, salmon, crab, duck, foie gras, and venison. There's some others but I had a lot of wine at dinner so that's all that I can think of for now.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 23, 2007)

Apple pies made with Granny Smiths are awesome!!!


----------



## SOUTHERNCOOK1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Peel Or Leave On ,core,slice..add Touch Of Cinnamon,some Brown Sugar,  (to Taste) A Pat Of Butter     Fry  Till Tender      Serve With Pork Chops


----------



## elaine l (Aug 23, 2007)

I like them sliced and with salt.   I know I know yuk.  

I did make a pie with them too.


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 23, 2007)

elaine l said:


> I like them sliced and with salt.   I know I know yuk.
> 
> I did make a pie with them too.



NO Yuk Elaine, this is the way I always eat them - yum !  And the only apple my grandson (10) will eat.  Tart and crisp !


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 23, 2007)

*My 15 yr old grandson lives on Granny Smiths.   I think they're too tart to eat out of hand.     I make awesome apple sauce with  2 Royal Gala, 3 Granny Smith and 2 Golden Delicious apples, among other ingredients.    The GS keeps the applesauce from being too sweet.   A little shot of brandy in the sauce helps too.  *


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 23, 2007)

Corazon's French Apple Cake and Verablue's Apple Cake with Caramel Sauce are both great. I have made the following recipe for dessert and everyone loves it:


*Caramel Apple Dumplings*

Sauce:
1-1/2 cup water
1 cup packed brown sugar
2 TBS butter
1 tsp. vanilla extract
½ t salt

Dumplings:
1-1/4 cup all-purpose flour
¼ cup sugar
1-1/2 tsp. Baking powder
½  cup milk
2 TBS butter, melted
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 cup diced apples

Combine all sauce ingredients in pan. Bring to boil, stirring constantly.
Start dumplings-combine flour, sugar, baking powder together.
Add milk, butter and vanilla, stir just until moist, add apples.
Drop into the boiling sauce – the size of large teaspoons.
Lower heat to low, cover and cook until knife inserted comes out clean-about 8-10 min.
Serve over vanilla ice cream.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 23, 2007)

I love just eating the apple alone another good one is sliced and dipped in vanilla honey yogurt.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 23, 2007)

here's a link to one of my favourite things to make with granny smiths.

Pork Tenderloin with Roasted Apples and Onions Recipe at Epicurious.com

for tweaks: i use more fennel seeds and mustard than the recipe calls for, to give the top of the tenderloin a good coat, and i add a hunk of butter to finish the sauce. 


reading back, i agree with uncle bob, again (man, this guy knows how to eat!). my wife makes a killer apple pie using a combo of apples, about half of which are granny smiths.


----------



## Caine (Aug 23, 2007)

Granny Smith is my second choice (Pippins are so hard to find any more) for all my cooking and baking needs, from pies to my extremely popular Sweet Potato and Apple Bake side dish for Lechon (roasted pork with liver pâté gravy).


----------



## Alix (Aug 23, 2007)

Cut them in half, take out the core and fill the empty spot with peanut butter. (Presuming you aren't allergic) Excellent snack that will give you energy fast and it will stick with you for a bit too.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 23, 2007)

Slice and top with a good sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## midwest1 (Aug 23, 2007)

At Cracker Barrell they have cooked apples in a sauce that is yummy.  Anyone have a way to make this - I have lots of apples just starting to rippen on trees.  Is this something that I could can?


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 23, 2007)

How about a Fruit punch.


----------



## KellySeven (Aug 25, 2007)

Open mouth, insert fruit.


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 25, 2007)

LOL I ended up making mini apple pies.  Thanks for all the great ideas.


----------



## home cook (Sep 9, 2007)

I like them baked with sugar and cinnamon.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

Other than eating raw, or with cheese, we always stew them (apples, water, sugar) and just mixed down into chunks.  Freezes brilliantly and can then be used in a pie, cake, tartlets or just spooned onto your favourite breakfast cereal.

When I was ill as a kid, mum would grate half an apple and top with a bit of white sugar for me to eat.  So refreshing and easy for a sick kiddie to eat.


----------



## VaporTrail (Nov 25, 2007)

midwest1 said:


> At Cracker Barrell they have cooked apples in a sauce that is yummy. Anyone have a way to make this - I have lots of apples just starting to rippen on trees. Is this something that I could can?


 
Dunno about canning it, but I ran into a crock-pot applesauce recipie on here that I modified into an applesauce that tastes rather similar to the side dish you're thinking of. 

Original Recipie here.

My (rather heavily) modified version.

6 medium apples (I prefer Golden Delicious for this, but have yet to try Grannies).
2 1/4 cups Apple Juice (I've used 100% calcium fortified juice).
2 TBsp. Butter (cause everythin's bettah wit buttah) cubed. 
1/2 tsp. ground Cinnimon
1/4 tsp. Salt
1/3 cup Sugar (I've used Splenda Granulated substitute with good results).

In a saucepan (might want to use something non-reactive, dunno if apple juice will react adversely or not, mine's non-stick coated) reduce the apple juice to 3/4 cup in volume (Bring to a boil then reduce heat and simmer. if you go a little too far, just splash a little more from the bottle). While this is reducing, it's time to peel, core and slice your apples. I use a vegtable peeler and a 8 slice corer-slicer, and cut each slice in half (the easy way) so I'm left with 16 chunks. Place your slices in a crock pot. I use a large (think it's 5 qt) crock pot, and I generally double and sometimes treble this recipie. See very bottom my advice on making large volumes of this.

Once you've got the correct volume of juice and your apples sliced, melt the butter in the hot juice, add the salt, sugar(substitute), and cinnimon and whisk to combine (I generally transfer the hot juice to a large Pyrex measuring cup for measuring and then do the combining there too). Continue to whisk as you pour over your sliced apples in the crock pot.  

Cover and set 'Pot to high. Wait a minimum of two hours (no peekage!) before stirring. Stir well and break up large chunks (if desired you can leave them be and just stir gently, but be sure to turn everything over) and cook for an additional 15-30 minutes (just to give the cinnimon time to work into anything that was on top for the earlier cooking process). 

Kick pot to "warm" (which not all 'Pots have, and I love mine) and serve for hot goodness, or transfer to another container(s) and chill and/or freeze.

Tips for large volumes:
Prepare all of your non-fruit ingredients and add to the pot at the beginning. 

When I treble the recipe I have to cook the first two thirds of the apples down a bit before I can add the last half dozen apples. Start the first half or so and wait before peeling the remainder.  Just prepare the fruit the same way, and add them about an hour to an hour and a half after starting. Stir them in well (this will break down the previous slices pretty well) and cook for approx 1-1.5 hours. Stir again, leaving chunks if desired, large chunks are easier to come by with large volumes, for smoother sauce, try cooking longer.


----------



## Dina (Nov 25, 2007)

I dice and cook them in oatmeal with cinnamon.  I also add them in my buttermilk pancakes topped with whipped cream and sprinkled cinnamon sugar.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 26, 2007)

Apple Crisp! 

Or for a snack, dip in peanut butter. 

I don't like real sweet apples, they are usually the only kind I like, or a good Pink Lady is good too.


----------



## bigjimbray (Nov 26, 2007)

Since he made the mistake, I would send back to get what you sent him for or pick up
enough fuji`s to make a apple pie. and tell him don`t forget the ice cream.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 26, 2007)

bigjimbray said:


> Since he made the mistake, I would send back to get what you sent him for or pick up
> enough fuji`s to make a apple pie. and tell him don`t forget the ice cream.


That could be dangerous - never know what he might come back with next time!!  LOL


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 26, 2007)

Midwest, just peel, core, and slice your apples into wedges.  Saute in butter with a little cinnamon, lemon juice, and sugar.  If you don't get enough "liquid" out of the apples, add a little apple juice.  The pectin in the apples will help thicken them.

Yes, you can can them, but I don't have a recipe for that, nor practical experience doing it.


----------



## carrot (Nov 26, 2007)

Debbie,

Can you share the mini tart recipe you made?  I looked to see if it was one someone suggested, but couldn't find it.  Thanks.


----------

